# Expats Lesvos?



## Stelscar (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi, 

My husband and I are considering buying a property in Lesvos. While we want to enjoy the Greek way of life we don't want to feel isolated and would like to live near an expat community. Could anyone suggest areas?

Many thanks.


----------



## Westhay (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello Stelscar!
I asked a similar question back in November,and had no replies,so I can only assume that there's not many Brits on Lesvos.On my last visit, to the Molyvos area, I noticed at least three villas with British owners, so maybe that's where the centre is. I'm in the Kalloni area in April/May to look for a property and if I learn any more I'll pass it on. In the meantime perhaps we should keep in touch to share info -- my partner and I are comitted to living on the island for at least part of our retirement,and it would be nice to start anew with links to someone in a similar position!
Best of luck with your search,

Richard


----------



## nick&sue (Jan 21, 2018)

Expats/tourists, forming clubs for walks, dining & excursions generally, During the summer months.To all expats in the Molyvos Petra area. Welcome. My wife and I are looking to catch up with either Aussies, Americans, English or generally english speaking tourists forming clubs for walks, dining etc etc; and who have decided to make Lesvos there home for part or all of the year. We've just finished building building our home on the island and look to share experiences with like minded people. Would be interested to hear if such a thing exists.
Regards to all
Nick & Sue.


----------

